# Increasing Insulin in a newly diagnosed Type 1 17 year old



## Traceyjane17 (May 20, 2017)

My son aged 17 was diagnosed with T1 on 15/5/17 and started on Lantus 10 units daily and Novorapid 2 units pre meals. His BMs are still running high and I wanted to know how quickly the amount of insulin can be increased. His waking Levels are 11-13 and the rest average 20. We're seeing the DSN again on Monday! It's been such a shock to us all although he is taking it in his stride (seemingly!). He is in the middle of his AS levels, in fact took the first one the day he was diagnosed! Feel like I'm in the middle of a bad dream so any advice welcome please. We initially took him to the local children's hospital but told he was too old so ended up being treated in our local adult hospital. We have had really good care but I have since found out all kids are started on a pump! So if this had occurred 3 months earlier his treatment may have been different! When I mentioned the possibility of a pump he shouted at me saying he does not want a tube attached to his belly! But I have read that a pump is the best option! Please can you advise, my son says he is fine and just wants to be treated 'normal' and is more worried about his exams! I am so so proud of him for going back to school to take his exams 2 days after being in A/E getting this diagnosed! He is doing his blood sugar readings 4 times a day (which he says is the most annoying) and self injecting! Many thanks from an overanxious mother!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2017)

Hi Traceyjane, try not to worry, it's normal for the insulin to be increased gradually, and for two main reasons - one, so he doesn't start suffering hypos and end up yo-yo-ing from low to high, and two, so that his levels are gradually reduced, as this places less stress on the body. Dropping down too quickly can affect the tiny blood vessels more, so it's better in the longer term to allow the body to adjust slowly.

A pump is probably a lot for him to take in at the moment, and injections are far easier to handle especially whilst he is trying to concentrate on exams. Pumps can be complicated to set up to begin with, especially after a new diagnosis, so I'd put that on the back burner for now whilst he gets other things out of the way, his levels settle and he can take a more considered approach to everything  Have you got a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas? If not, I would highly recommend it as it will help you understand things better and help you understand what questions to ask of his team at clinic


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2017)

Your son has to find the right solution for him. That's not necessarily an insulin pump. I was diagnosed aged 30 years and had about a year before I took exams for my MSc. Currently I'm invigilating university exams, still using insulin pens, which have suited me for mountain marathons, mountain treks (walked 42.75 miles in a day 2 weeks ago), Nordic ski hut to hut tours, expeditions to Costa Rica, Chile, Falklands & South Georgia, plus numerous independent travels etc.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

Not ALL children are started on a pump, I'm rather happy using my pens and not really interested in a pump so I can understand why your son may not be interested in a pump x


----------



## Traceyjane17 (May 20, 2017)

Ah thanks guys, I know I'm trying to run before I can walk and I guess I'm just frustrated that I cannot fix things for him! I'm still getting me head round things and I will read the book suggested by Northerner. It just seems since Monday that Diabetes has consumed my every waking moment and I cannot think of anything else! My head is aching from all the information and I feel like I can't 'protect' him anymore....


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2017)

Traceyjane17 said:


> Ah thanks guys, I know I'm trying to run before I can walk and I guess I'm just frustrated that I cannot fix things for him! I'm still getting me head round things and I will read the book suggested by Northerner. It just seems since Monday that Diabetes has consumed my every waking moment and I cannot think of anything else! My head is aching from all the information and I feel like I can't 'protect' him anymore....


There is a very steep learning curve, but it does get easier!  He'll never get it right all the time, but the key thing I learned was to be prepared, test frequently, particularly if you feel 'odd' so you can associate the numbers with how you feel, and always carry a supply of some fast-acting sugar with you (my preference is for jelly babies) in case of a low. Note that it is possible to feel low even when you are not in the early days, as your body adjusts to the new, much lower levels than it experienced prior to diagnosis as the brain misinterprets this. For example, if you have been around 10-15 for a few weeks, starting to get 6-8 can feel very low, however it is only when it is below 4.0 that treatment is essential - above that one jelly baby or a biscuit will raise levels sufficiently to restore a feeling of equilibrium 

Presumably his school are aware? I'm not sure what the rules are, but if he is getting levels in the 20s this can affect concentration, so may be a factor if he doesn't do as well as expected in his exams. That's not the case with everyone, so hopefully he is managing OK  Also, sometimes people experience what is known as the 'honeymoon period', when the pancreas can spring back into life and provide some insulin unexpectedly - this can make control a little erratic to begin with. Finally, stress can cause higher levels, so his current high levels may partly be due to the exam stress if he suffers from it at all.

It's something that needs to be taken seriously, but it doesn't have to take over your life - just give it the small amount of time it needs each day to do the tests and injections, then get on with your life. There's no good age to get diagnosed, but late teens can be particularly difficult. Hopefully, he doesn't feel the need to hide it from his friends, and they are aware and supportive of him 

I'd suggest getting a free copy of the Diabetes UK '100 things I wish I'd known' book for some good general tips 

Keep the questions coming, and try not to worry too much!


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2017)

The Ragnar Hanas book is one the whole family really ought to read together - not just you!  He's 17 - already in 12 months, he'll be an Adult, officially - and will need to do it all himself.

How else will he be able to go to Uni/trekking to Peru/on a lads weekend to Magaluf (whatever it is he thinks he'd like to do sooner than you'd like - there's bound to be something somewhere, without parents in tow ruining things for him LOL - have to say I thought that when I was 15+ thought still had to admit if I hadn't gone with then I couldn't have had a holiday at all LOL) if he can't manage it all himself like an expert?

He should really soak it up now, whilst he's still young enough to know everything and his brain is still in 'Give me more info to learn' mode - and learn it much quicker than anyone as ancient as his mother.

(He'd know he was on a complete loser if he met me - I'm a great Grandma.  Fancy anyone being THAT old?  )


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2017)

Traceyjane17 said:


> My son aged 17 was diagnosed with T1 on 15/5/17 and started on Lantus 10 units daily and Novorapid 2 units pre meals. His BMs are still running high and I wanted to know how quickly the amount of insulin can be increased. His waking Levels are 11-13 and the rest average 20. We're seeing the DSN again on Monday! It's been such a shock to us all although he is taking it in his stride (seemingly!). He is in the middle of his AS levels, in fact took the first one the day he was diagnosed! Feel like I'm in the middle of a bad dream so any advice welcome please. We initially took him to the local children's hospital but told he was too old so ended up being treated in our local adult hospital. We have had really good care but I have since found out all kids are started on a pump! So if this had occurred 3 months earlier his treatment may have been different! When I mentioned the possibility of a pump he shouted at me saying he does not want a tube attached to his belly! But I have read that a pump is the best option! Please can you advise, my son says he is fine and just wants to be treated 'normal' and is more worried about his exams! I am so so proud of him for going back to school to take his exams 2 days after being in A/E getting this diagnosed! He is doing his blood sugar readings 4 times a day (which he says is the most annoying) and self injecting! Many thanks from an overanxious mother!


Well done to your son for taking it in his stride. I think that is good for him. I adore my Pump. 50 odd yrs of T1 & a big bloke would not get the thing off me. Really good luck with A levels & life at the mo.  Welcome !


----------



## Traceyjane17 (Jun 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Well done to your son for taking it in his stride. I think that is good for him. I adore my Pump. 50 odd yrs of T1 & a big bloke would not get the thing off me. Really good luck with A levels & life at the mo.  Welcome !


----------



## Traceyjane17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you! Sorry for delay! ASs now finished! Phew!! X


----------

